# Sun Brand Random Orbital Discs



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had some like that. It's a pain when they don't stay on.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I had the same problem with these.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have plowed thru evey abrasive know to man I think, seems now days they are costing more and lastin less, not to mention the above issue… here is what we use and find it to be excellent IMO

http://www.industrialabrasives.com/hook-loop-discs-sheets-c-201.html?zenid=9436351405cca27fdd2e4a5e9710aa20


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

CHARLES , thanks for the link : ) I am going to give them some business : )


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Me too I need to order a bunch today 6 different grits! Thx for the info charles.


----------

